# Introducing Duck Band Brand Outdoor Jewelry!



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks sweet.....

I bet I know a lot of guys who will be asking for these as their wedding bands! lol


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

I am very happy that everyone likes our designs! It is great when your fellow hunters support what you are doing.

We have had a couple people ask about delivery times. Every piece of jewelry is made to order for each individual customer. Approximate delivery time from when your order is placed will be eight weeks. Each piece has to be rendered, cast, and hand finished. They truly are custom pieces and no two are exactly alike.

Feel free to PM us with any other questions you may have.

Thanks!


----------



## quaack97 (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks nice.


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks quaack!

From your user name, you may want to check out our waterfowl calls. Just follow the link in our signature.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Now that is some very good looking high quality pieces for a man for a change, thank you. and good luck Badbow


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you very much for the kind words badbow!


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

We have had several requests for elk jewelry. Here are a couple of designs Don has been working on.


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

I thought I would take the time to explain the order process so that it is in the thread for everyone to read. 

If you decide you want a ring, the first thing you need to do is go to your local jewelry store and get sized for a wide band. It is usually a half size larger than your regular ring size. While you are there have them show you rings that are 8mm, 10mm, and 12mm wide. Those are the widths that we offer the outdoor jewelry in. Some of the more intricate designs, like the bass and spinnerbait, can only be done in 12mm. Once all of those details are worked out we will provide you with our PayPal information if you wish to pay with a credit/debit card. If you wish to pay with check or money order you can mail it to our store address. Each piece is custom made and will take approximately eight weeks to complete.

Here are some more designs for everyone to check out.


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

Here are some more designs including one of our calls. I should also mention that everything we do is made in the U.S.A. and we are proud of it!


----------



## 117149 (Nov 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

Here are some more designs.


----------



## N&BJones (Feb 14, 2012)

how much for the bow charm


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

The bow charm featured was done for one of our customers. We can do a charm of any bow model.

With today's gold prices, one in gold would be approximately $500.00.

One in stainless or silver would be approximately $150.00.

Thanks!


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Love the rings!


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

Montana girl said:


> Love the rings!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

Remember, we can design just about anything you have in mind. Let us know your idea and we will see what we can do!


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

New design for the hog hunters!


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't forget, we can design virtually anything you have mind!:thumbs_up


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

We have a big announcement to make!

After many trials and tribulations we have found a company that can mass produce our three most popular styles to our specifications. We now have the three rings pictured below available for immediate purchase! We are very excited to have this option available to our customers for a couple of reasons. There will be no waiting once your order is placed and we can offer them at a lower cost. 50% of the price of a custom ring to be exact! 

The detail and finish on these rings is fantastic! We have them available in *even sizes 9-13.*

*Price is $150.00 TYD*

As always, we can do anything custom that would like us to.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Guess I have to ask my wife to marry me again so I can get one. Why didn't you come out with these like 3 years ago!


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

Hunting season is right around the corner. Kick off the season with a surprise gift for your special hunter!


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

Now is the time to get your orders in for Christmas!


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

Contact us for the perfect gift for the hunter in your family! Christmas is right around the corner!


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

Here are a few more designs that we are working on.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Man those are cool!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Love the turkey and bow rings


----------



## Duck Band Brand (Feb 14, 2012)

jfuller17 said:


> Love the turkey and bow rings



Thank you!


----------

